# Cropping concern



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was inspired to make this thread based upon a migrane I had yesterday. I am thinking it was due to high amino calcium levels and low magnesium levels. I ocassionally like once a year or so have gotten them - they were at first quite common - and started occuring not long after becoming a vegan. I think it is a variety of factors involved, but am starting to think Calcium levels may be a key part.
Why is it relevant? Well I thought if this is due to CMg levels then I need to improve my diet.. but I found that nutrient levels in plants are dropping?? But why?
Magnesium in the Diet: The Bad News about Magnesium Food Sources | Ancient Minerals

The point in all this is that getting lots of calcium and low magnesium can cause migraines so try to increase your magnesium levels if they are low.

I think I may have an agravated condition as at one point I was said to be lactose intolerant but I am thinking it has more to do with Ph levels caused by calcium absorption and use. I need to research this more but I am fairly convinced that high amino calcium levels are a major input to my occcasionally returning migraiines.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

If I had a headache once a year, I'd pop an aspirin, or just live with it, and move on.

It sounds to me that you're about to change your whole diet, or at least highly monitor all the chemicals you take in, for something most people would ignore since it only happens once a year.

I don't want to come across as mean, but you almost sound like a hypochondriac of sorts.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Amino calcium? I am a physiologist, and I've never heard of it. Do you mean calcium amino acid chelate? That's just one particular form of calcium supplement (better absorbed than calcium carbonates).

The pH stuff....your body pH is very stable, changing only very tiny amounts based on diet. I know people like to talk about it, but the science just isn't there.

The magnesium, on the other hand... that stuff's important. There's less in the plants because most conventional fertilizers don't replace it. Permacultured plants and in general plants fed with lots of high quality compost will have the best mineral profiles. Also soils from some regions are naturally richer, leading to richer plant sources, but I don't have details on where's best for magnesium in particular.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Usually I have a headache Sat and Sun morning. Sometime during the week after happy hour. Do you think switching my diet will help?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Topgun these arn't regular headaches, they result in blindness (or a feild of light that after a decade I have learned to sense through (my brain still perceives the surroundings, they just don't appear in my mind as visible objects that are clear but rather a ripple. I have a clotting sensation in my brain like a pinch in a chunk of brain as the focal point - that I can physically shake the clot out if I really give it a good shake for a bit. 
Associated with this is a sensation to go to the washroom but often no response on the toilet. The need to vomit, not feeling as bad as flu from farm runoff but it is uneasy. (Drinking sewage contaminated water are the two heaviest ill flus I've ever had, one while hiking without water like a decade ago, and the other when the town discharged sewage into the lake, I ate fish from)

ALong with the mirgaine my sense of smell becomes super sensitive I don't really have a good sense of smell much day to day but when this hits everything I smell normally one smell just overwhelms me everything just smells super strong like a knife into my sense of smell BO or other bad smells are horrible but even good smells are overwhelming. My coordination and ability to carry out manual tasks becomes super acute and I can do stuff without thinking about everything inbetween just the inclination then it happens without intermediate thoughts (this was pointless at first as I couldn't see and just laid in bed or shower, turned off all the lights, but I've forced myself to stay active after a few years of getting to a safe spot as soon as possible. (In general everything becomes heightened, I'm not sure if thats why I see light as an amplfied wave when it happens.

Topgun, I'm really not a hypocondriac. A headache aspirin can deal with ain't the same as these migraines. MIgraines are more severe than the headaches that aspirin nomrally deals with. This ain't your run of the mill hangover style headache. It is more like a flu you are blinded by.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Chipper drink more fluids i.e. water and.... water electrolyte before bed and through the day.

Also if you have a high calcium diet try to increase magnesium levels if they are low and it could be.

If it is caffiene withdrawal you might like to have a little coffee on those days if you don't normally consume lots of caffiene try goldenrod if from drinking on the weekend, it cleanses the liver.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Lay off the bud lol. :-/
I get headaches too, and only Tylenol extra strength works. I tried lower dosages but it doesn't work. Need to take two. The headaches effect my sleep. I just take 2. :-/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> I was inspired to make this thread based upon a migrane I had yesterday. I am thinking it was due to high amino calcium levels and low magnesium levels. I ocassionally like once a year or so have gotten them - they were at first quite common - and started occuring not long after becoming a vegan. I think it is a variety of factors involved, but am starting to think Calcium levels may be a key part.
> Why is it relevant? Well I thought if this is due to CMg levels then I need to improve my diet.. but I found that nutrient levels in plants are dropping?? But why?
> Magnesium in the Diet: The Bad News about Magnesium Food Sources | Ancient Minerals
> 
> ...


Shouldn't this be in the Ladies Only section?


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Laughing at migraines because you can tough your headaches out is like laughing at the Spanish flu because you can tough out your head cold. Thankfully I don't get 'em myself, but as a physiology person I assure you they're not 'just a headache'.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Topgun these arn't regular headaches, they result in blindness (or a feild of light that after a decade I have learned to sense through (my brain still perceives the surroundings, they just don't appear in my mind as visible objects that are clear but rather a ripple. *I have a clotting sensation in my brain like a pinch in a chunk of brain as the focal point - that I can physically shake the clot out if I really give it a good shake for a bit.
> *Associated with this is a sensation to go to the washroom but often no response on the toilet. The need to vomit, not feeling as bad as flu from farm runoff but it is uneasy. (Drinking sewage contaminated water are the two heaviest ill flus I've ever had, one while hiking without water like a decade ago, and the other when the town discharged sewage into the lake, I ate fish from)
> 
> ALong with the mirgaine my sense of smell becomes super sensitive I don't really have a good sense of smell much day to day but when this hits everything I smell normally one smell just overwhelms me everything just smells super strong like a knife into my sense of smell BO or other bad smells are horrible but even good smells are overwhelming. My coordination and ability to carry out manual tasks becomes super acute and I can do stuff without thinking about everything inbetween just the inclination then it happens without intermediate thoughts (this was pointless at first as I couldn't see and just laid in bed or shower, turned off all the lights, but I've forced myself to stay active after a few years of getting to a safe spot as soon as possible. (In general everything becomes heightened, I'm not sure if thats why I see light as an amplfied wave when it happens.
> ...


I wouldn't shake the old noggin too much there Will2, something more than a clot might shake loose.

Good luck finding a cure.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Usually I have a headache Sat and Sun morning. Sometime during the week after happy hour. Do you think switching my diet will help?


I wouldn't do anything drastic there, Chipper.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Reading this thread has given me a headache


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

In my professional medical opinion, the issue is that you are vegan.
Humans are omnivores. We NEED animal products to develop and mature properly. 
I also have never heard of amino calcium.

My suggestion is to research from actual medical science. Stuff that is actually proven, researched, studied, etc. by legitimate medical professionals.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Also, the brain does not feel. It lacks the proper nerve receptors. That is how brain surgery is performed on patients who are awake and conscious of what is going on. Because only the scalp and skull are numbed, surgeons are able to communicate with patients during the surgical process to ensure mistakes are not being made.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Stop!
I had migraines from the time I was 10 years old until I was 58.
A migraine is caused by a toxin released in the blood vessels When they over dilate and then shrink on inside rather than the arteries contracting. The toxin that is released remove the ability for the body to make endorphines which are the bodies natural pain suppressants. At the same time those toxins affect the nerves of the body (some people experience head pain others pain in other areas). My experiences were with head aches. There was no medication that could take the pain away or even "take the edge off it. The psychological effect of the loss of endorphines is a feeling than is best described as having been tortured both physically and emotionally. At one point in my life I was having two and three migraines a week and there was more than once that I sat on my bed with the muzzle of my 12 ga. in my mouth. 
If you were locked in a cage without any other contact and three times a week you were forcefully pulled out of your cage and beaten without reason and then put back into your cell to wait for the next beating, how long could you take it? On a scale of 1 to 10 where 10 is the most you could stand the pain of a migraine is 50% higher than 10. I have broken bones, passed kidney stones, and been electrocuted and none of them come close to the pain I felt with a migraine.
I was once hospitalized with a migraine and the doctor was so sure it was an aneurysm he was going to operate to do exploratory surgery. They gave me so much morphine that they were afraid to give me any more and there was no relief. That convinced the doctor it wasn't an aneurysm and the next day they started doing tests. In 1967 there was no test for migraines so they tested you for everything else and when everything else was fine they referred me to a neurologist. When I went to see him I took a list of everything I could think of that happened every time before, during and after an episode. He looked it over and asked me a lot of questions - about the fifth one was the "on a scale of 1-10..." when I answered 15 he said that he was fairly certain when He saw the paper I had written that I had migraines but that answer was common to all migraine sufferers. I later found out that my dad's side of the family had a history of migraines. Most of my brothers and sisters have had migraines - none to the frequency that I had - but they each had a few at least. Both my kids have migraines. The nice thing is that there is a medication that stops the migraine in its tracks. They use that medication to test if the headache you have is a migraine because it only works on migraines and it works very well. It is called Imitrex and when it first came out it was an injectable drug only. That is when I learned to give myself injections. Then they developed a pill which took a lot longer to take effect but was still effective and people didn't look at you like you were a drug addict when you took the pill. There is now several copycat drugs that all work the same way - non narcotic - it isn't even classified as a pain medication. It treats the swollen arteries to stop the migraine without any other side effects - other then being tired and having joint pain everywhere until your body starts producing endorphines again.

So NO! Migrains are not a headache. Migraines are a genetic defect that affects the bodies ability to recover from a "fight or flight" stimulus. The most common trigger is stress. Either sudden or slow progressive stress over time. There are some chemicals that are triggers or combination triggers. Nicotine, caffeine, Tannin (found in dry, red wines and sharp and smoked cheeses) and many more. 

So, if you have never been tortured soley for the enjoyment of your captor or never had a migraine you are not aware of the amount of pain that you can endure. There are more suicides each year due to untreated migraines than any other medical cause. The love of and for my family is the only reason that I am here today. I chose my pain over the thought of what my family would go through cleaning up the mess I would leave behind.


----------

